# London Broil on sale.. only one thing to do....(W/ QView)



## graystratcat (Dec 26, 2011)

Make jerky!  Local Harris Teeter had London broil on sale a while back BOGOF, so thought it was time to bust these out of the freezer.

5 pounds sliced and after marinating in the fridge for 24 hours.  Nothing fancy about the marinade; soy sauce, worcestershire, onion and garlic powder, cajun seasoning, salt, sugar, black pepper and Instacure #1.   Also had to fab some new jerky hangers for the Master Forge since my other ones were too long.








Amazing what you can do with a little round bar stock from Home Depot







Little drip drying before going in the box....







In the box and ready for ignition...plan of attack, smoke at 140 with hickory.. estimated burn time about 5 hours...







I'll try and post more pix after the smoke.

Thanks for looking!

-Salt


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 26, 2011)

NNNNIIIIICCCCEEEE !! ! !! !


----------



## big casino (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks good Cat!


----------



## hibobm (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks tasty


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 26, 2011)

Just pulled it out of the smoker... thought I'd post s few more pix.  Taste is dead spot on...should be even better tomorrow...funny how some dried out, smoked, spicy meat can taste so good.







The few tears on the bottom of a couple pieces were from my very scientific process of checking for doneness!







As always... 5 pounds of meat go in the smoker but 5 pounds of jerky sure doesn't come back out!







Thanks for looking!

-Salt


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

   Craig


----------



## jalan43 (Dec 26, 2011)

Does life get any better than that?


----------



## sprky (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## graystratcat (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks Craig and sprky!

And jalan43... I like the way you think....

... now I think it's getting close to the time for a nice cold adult malted beverage, a good cigar and a hunk of home made jerky!


----------



## alelover (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks great. I bet that's the same sale I got mine from a while back. Made jerky out of it too.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 26, 2011)

NICE !!!!!


----------



## rdknb (Dec 26, 2011)

Next London Broil I get I will have to try that


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 26, 2011)

Looks good sir!


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks y'all!

@ alelover, yeah, I saw your pictures of the HT London broil and your jerky and that's what reminded me that I had two pieces squirreled away in the freezer!  Thanks partner!

@RdKnB, Not sure if you local stores in MD have London broil on sale very often, but ours down here seem to have specials fairly often.  When they do, I usually stock up and throw them in the freezer for jerky or grilling.  If I can't find London broil for jerky, bottom round from Sam's Club, Costco, et. al. does nicely too.

@ Dtcunni, Thank you, sir!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2011)

Now thats a load of some good looking and I'm sure good eating Jerky.


----------

